# Other Animals > Other Pets >  My Baby snapping turtle

## Spedly4life

heres just a few pics of my baby snapping turtle  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

Cute; just remember to keep fingers and later arms, legs, etc. away from it's front end!

----------


## Spedly4life

haha, thanks. Hes actually pretty chill, ive had him since he was a tiny baby n he knows me and that i feed him, hes ok wath me and my friends handling him... for now.

----------


## tsadjatko

He's awesome - don't you love watching them? Here is a link you might enjoy! 

The "uncommon" Common Snapping Turtles: Chelydra serpentina serpentina

----------


## Bruce

Oh wow he's cute!  I never knew you could actually keep them as pets... Lol you're putting ideas in my head!!

----------


## Spedly4life

Haha, thanks everyone, and yea, i have him in my 90 right now, but ill probable release him when he gets bigger.

----------


## amphiboy77

wow he loos just like mine!!! what is his name?

----------


## amphiboy77

here's mine

----------


## amphiboy77

whered you get yours? i got mine at lock 7 in new york.

----------


## amphiboy77

by the way im cosidered a turtle expert by most of my friends and family. so just ask me about anything that has to do with turtle care. ive raised countless painted turtles,snapping turtles,and map turtles.

----------

